# I am a sad excuse for a furry



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

i am so wat the title says i have axctually NEVER BEEN TO ONE before cuz of the stupid "you must tell me exactly where u going and we have to come with and if we dont like your not going" rule made by my stiff parents and i never Know where any are...please help me PLEASE!!


P.S. i have never beeen to ANY convention for that matter either


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Bawwww? It's not really the end of the world you know. I've only been to one convention ever and it was only because it was up the street from me and I paid for entry. 

Just because you can't go now doesn't mean you'll never get to go to any kind of con ever. Unless your parents are still dictating what you're doing when you're 18.

Edit: How old are you even?


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

almost 18  turning 18 in november X3


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> almost 18  turning 18 in november X3


 And you're going to tell me that your parents are _seriously_ dictating what you do at that age? Seriously?


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

yesh they are and have been sinnce i started actaul school T-T


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> yesh they are and have been sinnce i started actaul school T-T


 ..are you sure you're going on 18?


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

yes i am....how many times do i have to say i am turning 18 X.X i am turning 18 in november OK????


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

sounds like you need to get a job and make your own money instead of being dependent on mommy and daddy. My parents stopped saying shit about me once I got a job.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> sounds like you need to get a job and make your own money instead of being dependent on mommy and daddy. My parents stopped saying shit about me once I got a job.


 Yea this. Get a job, get a car. You're not 12, you're almost 18 years old. You can live in your parents house and all that, but really, your parents shouldn't be doing that. 

Also, learn to grammar?


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

i have a job as a local secretary for my dad but he does not pay me and i am still not allowed to even touch money with out permission UGHHHHH MY LIFE IS SLOWLY ENDING!!!  T_T


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> Yea this. Get a job, get a car. You're not 12, you're almost 18 years old. You can live in your parents house and all that, but really, your parents shouldn't be doing that.
> 
> Also, learn to grammar?


 
Meh Willow, I've had one too many glasses of wine and not enough water. Yeah dehydration sucks and screws with my mind. As for OP, start with an Anime or something more traditional convention wise. Furry cons will always be there but they're much harder to explain. Granted AC this past year had a GoH who broke genre barriers...


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

i dont get why you are not understanding THEY ARE NEVER GONNA LET ME LEAVE THE HOUSE WITHOUT THEM PRESENT WITH ME AND I AM NOT ALLOWED TO GO FARTHER THAN LANSING FOR ANYTHING!!! WAHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> i have a job as a local secretary for my dad but he does not pay me and i am still not allowed to even touch money with out permission UGHHHHH MY LIFE IS SLOWLY ENDING!!!  T_T


 I'm sorry but what?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> i dont get why you are not understanding THEY ARE NEVER GONNA LET ME LEAVE THE HOUSE WITHOUT THEM PRESENT WITH ME AND I AM NOT ALLOWED TO GO FARTHER THAN LANSING FOR ANYTHING!!! WAHHHHH!!!!!!!


 
Willow don't bother with this one, he just wants to bitch. If (s)he/it doesn't want to do anything for itself, we shouldn't have to bother with it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Willow don't bother with this one, he just wants to bitch. If (s)he/it doesn't want to do anything for itself, we shouldn't have to bother with it.


 Maybe it's because they're 12 or something. You shouldn't lie about your age y'know.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> Maybe it's because they're 12 or something. You shouldn't lie about your age y'know.


 
Meh I don't have to because I've got a job and am a successful college student . I think this guy just wants friends... Because really anyone that bitched this much irl wouldn't have any.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

i didnt lie about anything at least i dont think i did Dx


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

I AM A GIRL and i need genuine help ok and if u dont want to help me fine so be it


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh I don't have to because I've got a job and am a successful college student . I think this guy just wants friends... Because really anyone that bitched this much irl wouldn't have any.


 Anyone who bitches this much on the internet won't really find friends either when they get detains. 

Also note: I'm 15 and have a job too. I only go to one con in the spring though now because it's the next city over.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

and i am not a bitch either and i think I HAVE the strictest parents ever they just dont understand 
AND I SOO HAVE FRIEND I HAVE 3 genuine friends soo Go suck a a popsicle OK???


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> I AM A GIRL and i need genuine help ok and if u dont want to help me fine so be it


 
Refrain from double posting, there is an edit button for a reason.

We offered you help. If you don't want to stand up to your parents, we really can't do anything for you. You'll have to do it sooner or later. You sound like you're about to go to college, if your parents are that strict about your life they're probably forcing you to go. Make some friends in the college of your choice who are of the fandoms you like. And then with the money you earn from a college job GO SOMEWHERE.

LOLOL Go suck a Popsicle... that is a new one...


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

u guys are mean this y i NEVER say wat i think on the internet  T_T


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> and i am not a bitch either and i think I HAVE the strictest parents ever they just dont understand
> AND I SOO HAVE FRIEND I HAVE 3 genuine friends soo Go suck a a popsicle OK???


 Oh no not a popsicle D:


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> u guys are mean this y i NEVER say wat i think on the internet  T_T


 
u spek lik dis... And you expect us to take you seriously?

Willow and I are perfect examples of what you could be if you took the time and effort to do something. My parents were strict as fuck and for the longest time wouldn't let me make my own friends because they were afraid I'd have bad influences. I said fuck them, got a job while in college and am happily living my life FOR MYSELF. Willow probably doesn't come from the same background I do, but she's a girl just like you and to the best of my knowledge she's perfectly able to do what she wants. 

tl;dr If you really want to go to a Con, you'll break some rules, tell some lies and make the money to get there. If you just want to complain about your life you'll stay where you are and do nothing.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

*sticks tongue out at u* i= think posicles are very good for numbing ur feelings espicially coconut popsicles -_-


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry i type like that i try to type better....some of the time X.X
and i dont expect you guys to completely take me seriously i justr wanted a shoulder to cry on is all ._.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Willow probably doesn't come from the same background I do, but she's a girl just like you and to the best of my knowledge she's perfectly able to do what she wants.


 Actually no. My mom's extremely paranoid when it comes to letting me go over to a friend's house. She feels that the parents might be racist or pedophiles, things like that. Seeing as how I'm a female and we've had a few bad things happen in the past, it does worry her a lot. If I didn't have my own job though, I wouldn't be going to cons near me. Even there she's afraid to let me go.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

We gave you options, if you don't want to listen to our advice, we really can't do anything else for you.

If you have a car your options of finding a job are nearly limitless. Refer to my previous post for advice, instructions.

Follow them.

Get to your convention.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for everything i love that you guys and girls sort of understand...and can i please have a hug please i need one.... ._.

come on please...pretty please????


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> Actually no. My mom's extremely paranoid when it comes to letting me go over to a friend's house. She feels that the parents might be racist or pedophiles, things like that. Seeing as how I'm a female and we've had a few bad things happen in the past, it does worry her a lot. If I didn't have my own job though, I wouldn't be going to cons near me. Even there she's afraid to let me go.



Well yeah your parents are strict too. That's life for ya. But CG, if Willow who's younger than you and has strict parents as well can go to a convention, you can too.



cardinalgryphon said:


> thanks for everything i love that you guys and girls sort of understand...and can i please have a hug please i need one.... ._.



Sorry guys don't hug strangers... that'd be unmanly even for a gay dude  And this thread should be moved to Rants and Raves


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> thanks for everything i love that you guys and girls sort of understand...and can i please have a hug please i need one.... ._.


 Sure?

Anyway, if your dad's not going to pay you for a job you do for him (unless you're like an intern or something..they don't usually get paid I don't think) then you need to find a job elsewhere and then save up to buy a car. Yea.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

ok *opens my arms waiting for a hug*


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> ok *opens my arms waiting for a hug*


 
I agree with Willow and will have to reiterate that FAF IS NOT A HUGBOX.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

*sticks toingue out at you* well it should be *i hug myself and make a content filled sound*


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> *sticks toingue out at you* well it should be *i hug myself and make a content filled sound*


 
That's kinda pathetic... But OK... 

To reiterate this lesson.

1. Become determined to do what you want.
2. Get a REAL JOB - One that you can have a paycheck for yourself.
3. Get a car or make good friends with people with cars.
4. Plan ahead for a weekend with your friends.
5. Go to your convention of choice. If it's your money your parents legally can't say anything after you hit 18.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

i no i am pathetic BUT i sort of dont care and ok thank you :3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok... If you "Don't Care"... WHY THE F___ DID YOU COME TO US FOR ADVICE?


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

Im kind of lost on how you would rather ask for life help from a forum of absolute strangers as apose to your 3 genuine real life friends. xD.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Conahh said:


> Im kind of lost on how you would rather ask for life help from a forum of absolute strangers as apose to your 3 genuine real life friends. xD.


 
Because they're imaginary AND they always tell her the same thing.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Also note it's spelled "gryphon" or "griffon"

Spell check doesn't recognize either one. Though I prefer gryphon because a _griffon_ is a type of dog too.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> i have a job as a local secretary for my dad but he does not pay me and i am still not allowed to even touch money with out permission UGHHHHH MY LIFE IS SLOWLY ENDING!!!  T_T



ummm..you do know that banks cannot stop you from taking money once your 18.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 20, 2010)

tell them your an upper class-men and that you "dont giva a fuck!"

life gradually improved. ~^


----------



## Larry (Aug 20, 2010)

Holy shit, man. I'm 14, and my parents aren't that strict.


----------



## Furr (Aug 20, 2010)

@ OP, ok this is probably going to come across as offensive but I feel it need so be said. When you type abbreviating every other work and apparently lack the basic concept of grammar and punctuation, its _REALLY_ annoying. Considering that your trying to claim your almost 18 you are either lying or failed the 5th grade English. Also FAF is a NO role playing forum. 

So essentially use spell check or the FAF Trolls will get you, and keep the role play talk to a minimum or the admins will get you.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Furr said:


> @ OP, ok this is probably going to come across as offensive but I feel it need so be said. When you type abbreviating every other work and apparently lack the basic concept of grammar and punctuation, its _REALLY_ annoying. Considering that your trying to claim your almost 18 you are either lying or failed the 5th grade English. Also FAF is a NO role playing forum.
> 
> So essentially use spell check or the FAF Trolls will get you, and keep the role play talk to a minimum or the admins will get you.


 All points I made earlier. 

Though I guess if you're on Gaia forum, where grammar and punctuation usually fly right out the window, then that might explain the horrible grammar. No excuse though, especially if you're almost 18. 

Also note, you don't have to be a troll to want good grammar in posts.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

when you turn 18, does it really matter?

well i still have respect for my parents cause they helped me out big time, but really.. theres a point were you need to fly out of the nest.


----------



## Icky (Aug 21, 2010)

just so everybody's clear, it's her mammalian half that's causing her to act this way :V


----------



## Jagged (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow =_____= This entire thread makes me sad. 
And want to vomit.

I think you need a ACTUAL job. Not one where you're being a slave to your father, either. A real PAYING job that you can support yourself with.
I have a friend here in Cali. who is in just about the same situation as you. Strict parents. No life. No job. And it's extremely annoying to have someone whining and complaining that there's nothing thay can do and their life is going to shit... when, in fact, thay can eff-ing do something about it. UGH.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

I keep forgetting to ask, how does this make you a sad excuse for a furry?


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> I keep forgetting to ask, how does this make you a sad excuse for a furry?



I _think_ it's because they've never been to a con and feel that to be a good furry they have to go to cons. That's just my guess. 

Also @op: If I were you I'd stop trying to look for sympathy online and actually try to fix things. Get up and do something about this whole mess.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 21, 2010)

my threee genuine friends arent furries thats why....

and i thought all furries have been to at least one con, have gone to least one fur meet, and have a fursuit.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 21, 2010)

This thread looks hillarious... I'm sad I missed it to go to a party.... xD

But anyways....
OP needz moar gramma, moar friendz, and moar years.

(And just so people know:  I've never been to a meet or a con, and I don't have a suit.)


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> my threee genuine friends arent furries thats why....
> 
> and i thought all furries have been to at least one con, have gone to least one fur meet, and have a fursuit.


 Even though I have a job, I've never been to a con, never been to a fur meet, and don't own a fursuit.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 21, 2010)

You don't have to own a suit or go to cons/meets to be a furry -_-


----------



## Usarise (Aug 21, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> You don't have to own a suit or go to cons/meets to be a furry -_-



Not according to OP, and the OP is always right! ^^


----------



## RailRide (Aug 21, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> my threee genuine friends arent furries thats why....
> 
> and i thought all furries have been to at least one con, have gone to least one fur meet, and have a fursuit.



Oh Dear God...Wrong, Wrong and Oh So _Completely_ Wrong, in that order.

Like anthropomorphic animals? That's good enough. Don't use the news media to define your perception of _any_ social group or subculture without doing your *own* research.

---PCJ


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

RailRide said:


> Oh Dear God...Wrong, Wrong and Oh So _Completely_ Wrong, in that order.
> 
> Like anthropomorphic animals? That's good enough. Don't use the news media to define your perception of _any_ social group or subculture without doing your *own* research.
> 
> ---PCJ


Lol Stalking Cat. I find it really funny that the same day I discovered the furry fandom, the "Humanimals" episode of Weird, True, Freaky aired.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Not according to OP, and the OP is always right! ^^



Oh, of course. How could I have forgotten. =P


----------



## Usarise (Aug 21, 2010)

WestWindHowling said:


> Oh, of course. How could I have forgotten. =P


I don't know man...

But according to the OP's reasoning, I'm not a good furry either! D:


----------



## Furr (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> Lol Stalking Cat.



LOL I almost spat coffee all over my keyboard when I read that part.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But according to the OP's reasoning, I'm not a good furry either! D:


 
I'm only 1/3 of the way, I own two fursuits but have never been to a furry con. Anime co,n yes. Furry, not yet.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> Bawwww?



You're like a one-trick pony, aren't you?


----------



## Deo (Aug 21, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> i am so wat the title says i have axctually NEVER BEEN TO ONE before


 
You've "never been to a furry"? 
I don't understand. Willow, I think It is trying to communicate with us.


You're almost eighteen? Fuuuuck. WHY DO YOU "typ lyk dis"? I hate my agegroup. I am far too outnumbered by dumbfucks who don't understand grammar, spelling, and sentence structure. Though truly I doubt you're 18. You're probably 12 and in it for the porn.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> You're like a one-trick pony, aren't you?


 Shouldn't you be crying about registration or something?



Deovacuus said:


> You've "never been to a furry"?
> I don't understand. Willow, I think It is trying to communicate with us.


 Hmmmmm, I'm really not all that fluent in whatever language this is..but I think it's trying to say that it doesn't feel like _one of us_.


----------



## Deo (Aug 21, 2010)

cardinalgryphon said:


> i have a job as a local secretary for my dad but he does not pay me and i am still not allowed to even touch money with out permission UGHHHHH MY LIFE IS SLOWLY ENDING!!!  T_T


 
GET A REAL JOB. Not one Daddy hands you to make you think you have some worth or value. And why the drama? You suck at maturity so you ask for asspats because your "LIFE IS SLOWLY ENDING!!!" .



cardinalgryphon said:


> i dont get why you are not understanding THEY ARE NEVER GONNA LET ME LEAVE THE HOUSE WITHOUT THEM PRESENT WITH ME AND I AM NOT ALLOWED TO GO FARTHER THAN LANSING FOR ANYTHING!!! WAHHHHH!!!!!!!


 
You know what? You are the perfect immature man-child furfag. You are, however, a pathetically sad excuse for a human being. Whining about your parents, proclaiming that you have a vast number of friends (total - 3), general bitching, and blaming us for being mean when you are the only one being irrational and CAPS YELLING  and rp typing your "raeg" is completely immature. 

You are either the ultimate dumbfuck of the hour, or mentally disabled in the extreme. Grow up or shut up. Preferrably both. Killing yourself is also an option. Gun, cyanide, or hanging come recommended from the pros.




cardinalgryphon said:


> sorry i type like that i try to type better....some of the time X.X
> and i dont expect you guys to completely take me seriously i justr wanted a shoulder to cry on is all ._.


 
We are not your personal hugbox. We are not your personal army. You are a shitty-whiny-needy person and we don't appreciate that, nor tolerate it, and absolutely never enable that sort of behavior. GET THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## Istanbul (Aug 22, 2010)

OP, this is really very simple. (Lord, how many times have I given this advice...)

You don't give your location, and that's fine. Odds are, there's a group of local furries wherever you happen to be; we're a pretty widespread bunch. So if you're in...let's say Michigan, google "michigan furry forum" and go there. Sign up, introduce yourself - and remember, these people will only have your text by which they can know you, so spelling and grammar matter - and get to know some people. Ask after any local furmeets; if there aren't any, make one. (I had to.)

Try to strengthen your relationship with your local furry friends. Trust me, conventions are neat and all, but local furries will be available to you a lot more often, and you'll be able to form closer ties to them than you will with people you see once or twice a year at most.

Get a job. Not a job where you aren't paid - commonly referred to as "slave labor" - but an actual job where you bring home a paycheck. Do your best to get a car (easier said than done, I know). If your parents see that you have friends and a car and a job, they might loosen their stringent control over you once they realize that their daughter is growing up.

I assure you, I'm aware that none of these things are as easy as they seem; it can be hard to make friends if you're socially awkward (tone it down a bit, srsly), it can be difficult to get a job, and buying a car is a major undertaking, even if it's a used one. The best way is to focus on one at a time; make friends, THEN get a job, THEN save up for a car. You might even get your parents to help you with the last one, if they see that you have friends and a job and are trying to save up for a car of your own.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Otto042 (Aug 23, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> You're almost eighteen? Fuuuuck. WHY DO YOU "typ lyk dis"? I hate my agegroup. I am far too outnumbered by dumbfucks who don't understand grammar, spelling, and sentence structure. Though truly I doubt you're 18. You're probably 12 and in it for the porn.


 This caught my attention and I don't think this thread is really going anywhere so you won't mind if I derail it a bit...

I am just outside the age group of 18-24yrs and I have to know, deovacuus, do they still teach typing in High school?  Believe me.  You are not the only one who sees this in your age group.  

When I took it, we still had type writers... Now I'm not that old, we were just dramatically underfunded, but I learned how to type and type well, god damn it!  Now I know its been a while, but I doubt grammar and spelling correction on MS Word has gotten so advanced, that they decided not to teach it anymore...


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

You don't have to go to a con to be a furry, genius. All you need to do is take interest in the anthropomorphic fandom.


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm 23 but my sister is 19 and went to the same school I did and I'm pretty sure they had a typing class at my school. I want to say that it was included in the "Business" course but I'm not 100% sure. The staff never really pushed anymore to take it either.


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> I'm 23 but my sister is 19 and went to the same school I did and I'm pretty sure they had a typing class at my school. I want to say that it was included in the "Business" course but I'm not 100% sure. The staff never really pushed anymore to take it either.


 How is this relevant to the threa--ohhh I see what you did there


----------



## Deo (Aug 25, 2010)

Otto042 said:


> This caught my attention and I don't think this thread is really going anywhere so you won't mind if I derail it a bit...
> 
> I am just outside the age group of 18-24yrs and I have to know, deovacuus, do they still teach typing in High school? Believe me. You are not the only one who sees this in your age group.
> 
> When I took it, we still had type writers... Now I'm not that old, we were just dramatically underfunded, but I learned how to type and type well, god damn it! Now I know its been a while, but I doubt grammar and spelling correction on MS Word has gotten so advanced, that they decided not to teach it anymore...


 
They teach a rigorous course of typing (though at an earlier and earlier age as technology pervades the culture). It's just these kids get cellphoones once they turn 5 and you can't text and be cool without "txtn lyk dis im so kool". Then they figure that it's socially acceptable to rape grammar like a cheap whore. And use texting nonsense as a means of formal communication, informal communication, spoken communication, internnet posts, and yes, even writing formal papers. *FACEDESK9000TIMES*


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> They teach a rigorous course of typing (though at an earlier and earlier age as technology pervades the culture). It's just these kids get cellphoones once they turn 5 and you can't text and be cool without "txtn lyk dis im so kool". Then they figure that it's socially acceptable to rape grammar like a cheap whore. And use texting nonsense as a means of formal communication, informal communication, spoken communication, internnet posts, and yes, even writing formal papers. *FACEDESK9000TIMES*


 Either that or they come from Gaia..

Now, typing isn't required in high school but some kids take it as a part of a class. It's required in middle school here for all three years because we have an actual computer class.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> Either that or they come from Gaia..
> 
> Now, typing isn't required in high school but some kids take it as a part of a class. It's required in middle school here for all three years because we have an actual computer class.


 
Typing classes feel like a complete miss to me.
I don't see how that's supposed to correct the problem. We're speaking of a grammar/spelling issue here, which is done on purpose to save time. These students should be able to write just fine, as example during paper assignments and writing compositions.

The only thing they need is for someone to tell them to stop fucking using textspeak for school work.


----------



## Willow (Aug 26, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Typing classes feel like a complete miss to me.
> I don't see how that's supposed to correct the problem. We're speaking of a grammar/spelling issue here, which is done on purpose to save time. These students should be able to write just fine, as example during paper assignments and writing compositions.
> 
> The only thing they need is for someone to tell them to stop fucking using textspeak for school work.


There's actually a certain way to type. Which when you first start out on it doesn't really feel all that natural because your hands are supposed to be in certain places and such. Though when you get used to it, you can type over a hundred words per minute. 

A lot of people use hen pecking instead though. Though I guess people who know how to type properly are just as guilty of using text speak. Which I rarely use when texting anyway, I still type out what I'm saying (even though my touchscreen is the most insensitive thing ever)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> There's actually a certain way to type. Which when you first start out on it doesn't really feel all that natural because your hands are supposed to be in certain places and such. Though when you get used to it, you can type over a hundred words per minute.
> 
> A lot of people use hen pecking instead though. Though I guess people who know how to type properly are just as guilty of using text speak. Which I rarely use when texting anyway, I still type out what I'm saying (even though my touchscreen is the most insensitive thing ever)


 
I can type pretty fast, which annoys Fenrari. I remember I used to type shit for people in the computer labs at elementary because other people took too much time to be able to finish their assignments in time. At that point I only used my index fingers though, I just happened to be hyper :V
Funny thing is, I use all of my fingers when typing, even though I never took any typing classes. I actually wonder if some people keep hen pecking throughout all their life, which sounds pretty terrible.


----------



## Willow (Aug 26, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I can type pretty fast, which annoys Fenrari. I remember I used to type shit for people in the computer labs at elementary because other people took too much time to be able to finish their assignments in time. At that point I only used my index fingers though, I just happened to be hyper :V
> Funny thing is, I use all of my fingers when typing, even though I never took any typing classes. I actually wonder if some people keep hen pecking throughout all their life, which sounds pretty terrible.


 I know my dad does it and I think my cousin does too. I don't though. I used to suck at typing back in like 6th grade, but having a computer at home helped. It's really a matter of remembering where the letters are located so you don't have to keep looking down. (I don't remember how to type with the number pad, I don't really bother with it though.)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I know my dad does it and I think my cousin does too. I don't though. I used to suck at typing back in like 6th grade, but having a computer at home helped. It's really a matter of remembering where the letters are located so you don't have to keep looking down. (I don't remember how to type with the number pad, I don't really bother with it though.)


 It really freaked me out when I first realized I could type the entire keyboard alphabet from memory, too.
That was really weird, actually.

lol whatever :V


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> GET A REAL JOB. Not one Daddy hands you to make you think you have some worth or value. And why the drama? You suck at maturity so you ask for asspats because your "LIFE IS SLOWLY ENDING!!!" .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, I was about to type this out, but you saved me from over-raeging on my keyboard.

Um, yeah. OP is pathetic. This post is the best advice ever.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 26, 2010)

The terrible wording made me cringe, anyways you either get a job and eventually move our or you'll just have to tell them though that's been said alot in here huh.
Also I find that retarded that you judge yourself a good fur or not cause you went to a con, everyone knows that all they do there is yiff and do drugs :V


----------



## Zenia (Aug 26, 2010)

*shrugs* I have never been to a convention either. I just went to my first fur meet on the weekend... and I am 27.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 26, 2010)

I also took typing in high school as a prerequisite for computer classes, but I didn't get any good at it till at least a decade after graduating.

It turned out to be chatting in IRC that did it for me. I was a 2-4 finger look-at the keyboard-ist will I started doing that. I had to get faster in order to get my thoughts out before the topic shifted. Just by staying in the conversation, I got better at it until one night I noticed that I had typed an entire sentence without looking at the keyboard. It just got better from there.

---PCJ


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Shit, I was about to type this out, but you saved me from over-raeging on my keyboard.
> 
> Um, yeah. OP is pathetic. This post is the best advice ever.


 
I KNOW RIGHT? THIS SHIT MAKES ME SOOOO ANGRY! RAEG IS NOT ENOUGH. THESE LITTLE FUCKERS ARE MY PEERS AND THEY MAKE ME WANT TO STAB OUT THEIR LIVERS. WITH A CHAINSAW. CAPS OVERKILL 9000.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

Your parents aren't the problem, you and your handling of the relationship is at fault here. Perhaps you lack the conviction to give yourself some semblence of independence, which is really why your parents haven't given you it to you on a silver platter. You need to make your own independence and not wait for others to give it to you.

And the vast majority of people here haven't done all 3 of those, with a fair number (myself included) doing not one of them.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys are _still_ posting on this thread? REALLY.


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2010)

Jagged said:


> You guys are _still_ posting on this thread? REALLY.


 
RAEG ENGINES FULL SPEED AHEAD!


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> RAEG ENGINES FULL SPEED AHEAD!


Herpderp.

We could derail it until it gets locked.


----------



## Deo (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey is it against the Forums Rules to have two FAF accounts? Also, with the other information should she be handed an agelock? Or is that only on FA and not FAF?
Because OP has two accounts. She justy posted her DA account on another thread under this name, but the art in her DA http://nekoslovevore.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2qae2e matches art on this thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-little-yiff?p=1876401&highlight=#post1876401 posted under another name.
I AM AN OFFICER OF THE INTERNTZ LAWL.

One account says she is 18, the other OLD ONE says she is 19. I say she's 12.
Her DA accoutn lists her as an "art student" which I generally assume we are supposed to believe she is a college art student or something, while her FAF account lists her as a "highschool junior". I personally have never met a highschool junior who was 19 years old. Nor do I think that in three months of time you can age backwards a year.


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

Having a sock account is against the rules. 

There's really not much you can agelock or filter out here (we have a slur filter, but that's for everyone regardless of age). Agelocking is more for the mainsite because as we know people lie about their age so they can still look at porn underage. 

Though if you lie about your age (say you're 15 and you're really like 20, or saying you're 15 and you're really 12) they can ban you for that iirc if it causes a problem.


----------



## Deo (Aug 27, 2010)

Another question fer ya Willow, how the heck do I report this? Where to?


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Another question fer ya Willow, how the heck do I report this? Where to?


 You might just have to send a message to a mod or admin, because you can't report individual users themselves, just their posts.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> Oh no not a popsicle D:


I know. I'm shocked too. Sometimes people can say such harsh thingsâ€¦



cardinalgryphon said:


> *S*orry *I* type like that*,* *I wll* try to type better*, *some of the time*.* X.X
> and *I* don*'*t expect you guys to completely take me seriously*;* *I* justr *just* wanted a shoulder to cry on is all*.* ._.


leik lol oka



cardinalgryphon said:


> come on please...pretty please????


I won't fucking hug you, you failed abortion.



Fenrari said:


> Sorry guys don't hug strangers... that'd be  unmanly even for a gay dude  And this thread should be moved to Rants  and Raves


  Wait, in some twisted way you're a guy? You? Are you sure? Do you even have a penis?


And OP, you're not a sad excuse for a furry, you're a sad excuse for a person. I think your parent's are doing the right thing; maturity matters more than physical age.

EDIT: In before "Slyck you cunt it's 'parents' not 'parent's'. Lern 2 Humor


----------



## Plantar (Aug 28, 2010)

Slyck speaks the truth.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 28, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Slyck speaks the truth.


I do do dat don't I?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 28, 2010)

I couldn't resist the siren call of stupid

OP when I was 18 i did not own a car, my parents lived in the same town. they didn't like me going out of town. This was mostly safety stuff. I'm a girl, I haven't been on my own much they didn't want me ending up in a ditch.It's not that big a deal. You're not dying. You need to grow the fuck up. After reading your stuff I can see where they are coming from. you are blowing small things out of proportion. Imagine doing that out of reach. they want to protect you. 

You will not get independence by bitching. you will get it by working hard. The first time I went out of state on my own was to a convention. I got a job. I saved up all the money for travel, hotel, food, and I got a friend they knew and trusted to go with me. When I told them where I wanted to go they were worried but the final answer was "Well, she can go with or without our permission. I'm glad she told us". Get a job for yourself. Make your own money. Work with your parents. 
Don't be an over dramatic ungrateful little snot. it will get you nowhere, literally. When you act like you can be alone for a moment without help, then you can start getting out and going to fun places.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never been to one either.

STOP BAWWING AND GROW SOME BALLS. (Your a male I'm guessing. If not, grow boobs. kthnxbai.)


----------



## Fay V (Aug 28, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I've never been to one either.
> 
> STOP BAWWING AND GROW SOME BALLS. (Your a male I'm guessing. If not, grow boobs. kthnxbai.)



Ovaries? at least both form from gonads


----------



## Vriska (Aug 28, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Ovaries? at least both form from gonads



Touche.


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Ovaries? at least both form from gonads


 
Don't be silly. We will not honor it by giving it any gender at all. 
OP IS AN "IT" JUST LIKE ANY OTHER USELESS NON-SENTIENT THING IN THIS WORLD.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread is a sort of failed abortion that was allowed to pass into life for some stupid-ass reason.


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Morroke said:


> This thread is a sort of failed abortion that was allowed to pass into life for some stupid-ass reason.


OP's abortion?


----------



## Clutch (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't get upset cause of this. Your parents just care and stuff but its not the best Idea to share your feelings with other people, all you gotta do is sit down and talk to them.


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2010)

OP got b&.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> OP got b&.


 Both accounts or just the sock?

Edit: Just the sock


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

lol funny.

Honestly, I really would have figured that this person was a troll a while back, or a very spoiled 12 year old.  Personally I remember acting similar to this when I was 14, and even then, that's a bit late to be on such immature bounds.

Oh well-- at least he or she is banned;  I guess that should cut the temporary trolling/bitching off.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> lol funny.
> 
> Honestly, I really would have figured that this person was a troll a while back, or a very spoiled 12 year old.  Personally I remember acting similar to this when I was 14, and even then, that's a bit late to be on such immature bounds.
> 
> Oh well-- at least he or she is banned;  I guess that should cut the temporary trolling/bitching off.


The sad thing is that the OP is 18 and probably wasn't trolling.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> The sad thing is that the OP is 18 and probably wasn't trolling.


 
Really?

Not saying that I don't believe you, but how do you know for sure he or she was 18?  I'm just curious, because that freaking astounds me.  Also, I'm going to assume it was actually female though, based upon her own presentation of herself.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> Really?
> 
> Not saying that I don't believe you, but how do you know for sure he or she was 18?  I'm just curious, because that freaking astounds me.  Also, I'm going to assume it was actually female though, based upon her own presentation of herself.


 I don't fully buy it, but OP states that she's 18 earlier in this thread.

Edit: Well, almost 18, but still.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

Mhm.  Well I've known a lot of people who are young teenagers, who love to claim themself as being older in a sense as to gain a certain form of respect.  By even giving an older age, the outside perspective of the people hearing him or her vent, changes into a different light, even if he or she is presenting themself as a younger child.  (Mind manipulation, etc.)  Also people do it as a sense of attempt to gain pity, in which is what I figured the person was doing here.  If the person was younger, he or she would technically have no right to voice an opinion on how his or her parents didn't allow him/her to go to a convention.  If the person then places their age range as 18+, or nearly 18 (as said), that would bring in the ability to gain other's pity for themself.  The blame would then be lead onto the parents, making the person look "good", because as someone who is over the age of 18, legally the person has the right to do more things independently.  Technically the only hold the parents would have for him/her would be to kick him/her out of said place.  Basically since this person was venting under emotion 99% (around that), as opposed to logic, the person likely wanted more people on his or her side.  He or she also mentioned wanting hugs, which would likely lead to the chance that he or she was in the voice purely for pity, using "mind control" as their method to gain that pity.  Also basing things purely on emotion shows the person to be immature and unstable, which would lead to a second assumption that the person is far younger than he or she really states to be.

Anyway TL;DR.

I talk to much, and analyzing possibilities is fun 8D. 

*Goes to eat dinner*


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2010)

OP wasn't trolling, nor was she 18.
She was just a dumb pre-teen/young teenager.

Her accounts did not add up because she was lying about her age and claiming to be 18. Her DA account proves that. Look at the scribbles and the typing and her 'friends', it's fairly obvious that she either has a huge gaia addiction or she is like, 13 years old. She just wanted to be on FAF as 18 year old to ask for porn in the art exchange. Like she did before with her first account, ReallyPrettySquirrel, in which she begging people to draw and color a picture of a dinosaur with a "three headed tenticle dick".


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> OP wasn't trolling, nor was she 18.
> She was just a dumb pre-teen/young teenager.
> 
> Her accounts did not add up because she was lying about her age and claiming to be 18. Her DA account proves that. Look at the scribbles and the typing and her 'friends', it's fairly obvious that she either has a huge gaia addiction or she is like, 13 years old. She just wanted to be on FAF as 18 year old to ask for porn in the art exchange. Like she did before with her first account, ReallyPrettySquirrel, in which she begging people to draw and color a picture of a dinosaur with a "three headed tenticle dick".


 This makes a lot of sense. 

I said she sounded like she was 12 now didn't I.


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I said she sounded like she was 12 now didn't I.


 
Your powers of perception do amaze us. We should always defer to you in such cases.

_"Is It 18 or is it lying?!_ A thread by Willow."
Could be the next sticky.


----------



## Grea (Sep 2, 2010)

It's okay, i have yet to experience my first furry convention. Mine was more the lack of knowledge that they even existed =_="
I became furry just a month or two after a local convention pasted. I was very sad, but luckly for me i will be attending the con next year *eagerly awaits*


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

But seriously: OP is was complete troll.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Sep 15, 2010)

I....was.....friends with her. *Fail*


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 15, 2010)

Crap, old


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just talked to them and they let me go.  I'm sure they are capable of hearing your side of the story.  You just have to talk to them more maturely.


----------



## Tsula (Sep 24, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> But seriously: OP is was complete troll.



HAHAHAHAH I love how the dad looks like a cross between the gunny, the governatah and frankenstien's monster


----------

